# 1st fattie...cooking a little fast?



## silvertrigger (Jan 23, 2010)

Smoking a fattie at 275-300* using apple wood and Smoke Hollow electric smoker. Ingredients are 1lb. sausage, mozzerella cheese, and spinach. It's been on for just at 1 hour and internal temp is already 160*. This seems awful quick to me. I've repositioned probe and cross checked with another thermometer. Anyone have a fattie cook this fast?


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 23, 2010)

The few I have done (didn't know what they were until here on SMF) they were done in 2- 2 1/2 hrs.I run the smoker around 225 though maybe you running it hotter in the chamber ,how are you watching the smoker temp? are you sure that it's what temp it says it is. just pull it when the temp hits your desired temperature and it will be fine.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 23, 2010)

It's possible it cooked that fast due to the higher temps, mine would normally take between 2 and 3 hours at 225, I would readjust the probe and make sure before pulling it off and letting it rest.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 23, 2010)

The hotter the cooking temp, the faster things will cook.  

Just make sure the bacon is cooked on the outside and the cheese is melted on the inside.


----------



## silvertrigger (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah, i knew it would finish faster cooking at higher temp (i wanted the bacon a little crispier) but didn't realize it would be that quick. bacon is cooked and cheese is melted. internal temps at various spots ranged from 165*-170*. I have a Maverick dual probe, and used an additional digital thermometer just to double check. Everything seems and looks OK, just the short cook time had me worried. Nothing left to do  except dig in.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 23, 2010)

And the pitures of course


----------



## fire it up (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope so


----------



## silvertrigger (Jan 23, 2010)

1st Q-View post, hope it works.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I had one do that, it came out alright as long as that IT is met.
Like to see a q-view!
Little late on the button push.
Looks great.


----------



## irishteabear (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice job!  That looks delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How did it taste?


----------



## silvertrigger (Jan 24, 2010)

I was pleased with the taste. Next time I'll try to stuff in more spinach, and spread the filling out more evenly across the sausage before rolling. I had all the fillings mostly centered, so I ended up without a little of every ingredient in each bite.


----------



## harvfish (Jan 29, 2010)

I cook mine at 275 for an hour and a half, until the internal temp hits 165.  My butcher makes a spiced apple sausage which everyone loves.  Here is one with onions/peps/shrooms and cheeses.  

<a href="http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/r...ent=fattie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/r...ish/fattie.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/r...nt=fattie4.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/r...sh/fattie4.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


<a href="http://s497.photobucket.com/albums/r...nt=fattie2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/r...sh/fattie2.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

